# wood for dip stand



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

is putting a 4 inch block of wood on each front side of the dip stand good for leaning forward, i heard awhile back that its a good way to target the chest easily because it puts you in an angle you need to be to target chest (leaning forward)

does anybody else do this or has done in the past?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

That depends really on the length of the foot of the stands really.

Best way is to try it.


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

well i tried it today with pyramid dips upto ten and i could really feel an awesome stretch at even 4 reps! and a awesome pump after, i tried it with 2, 4inch blocks (stacked) and it was brilliant, because with it been tilted at a steep angle at the front (you can adjust the angle by moving the blocks closer to you or further away it depends on what you feel like), naturally you are leant forward and it really isolates your chest, i decided to do this because i was fed up of doing dips and not feeling it in my chest (even when i leant over, which was difficult at the time) but now it feels fantastic because i dont have to strain to get into position, and i can concentrate of the contraction 

has anybody else tried this to make chest dips a lot easier to perform?

Michael


----------

